# wheel help..



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone know any of these 2 types of wheels i need help!!!

*1)*










*2)*


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know what there called but #1 look very nice especially with the quicksilver.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The first is the Falken Koblenz wheel,I don't know what the 2nd is.


----------

